# Building cabin



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Was wondering if any one has cut there own logs for a cabin an beams?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Logs yes, beams no


----------



## oakridgewi (Dec 12, 2006)

Beams yes, logs no  (got me a mill)


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

oakridgewi said:


> Beams yes, logs no  (got me a mill)


Cheater! :hrm:

I tried hewing the beams with an axe, and quickly discovered why they recommend iron shin guards... fortunately, I was able to limp away. Being that it was just a run of the mill axe, I'm thinking about exploring the possibility of getting the right axe, or an adz.


But I really want a mill!


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've cut many trees some for hand-scribed log cabin, some for timber frame structures. Initially, I cut the beams with an Alaskan chainsaw mill. With time, I wanted more production, so I purchased a manual TimberKing 1220. If you have the time you can do the work with a chainsaw; however, you will want a big saw (i.e. 100cc) for turning trees into beams.

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-sdeNyOWEuG4/T...U/0jSnkZ4Rmfk/s1600-h/DSC03559%255B4%255D.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-nKg6UPqwSQY/Tqtr-STkIqI/AAAAAAAACfg/w5wPYN_5Qvw/s1600-h/51%255B4%255D.jpg

Basic info on the TimberKing 1220

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/p/timberking-1220.html


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I have Alaskan sawmill n this winter to cut. I would like a mill but don't have money for it right now.


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Alaskan Mill works fine, I've cut plenty of beams using the mill. Not so bad for cutting beams, once you start cutting flooring, well, that convinced me to find the money for the mill.

I use the micro mill (http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2008/11/milling-beams.html) along with the Alaskan mill. I find that it makes the process quite a bit faster and gives you a great deal of control when squaring up the beams.


----------



## DogDriver (Apr 15, 2011)

I have built a couple cabins all of which I have cut down my own logs. I cut my logs in the spring and peeled them because the bark came of the spruce easy,I could do it with a spud. But if you cut them in the winter you with have to use a draw knife, lots of work but a more intresting log wall and less checking.
For my beams I used a chainsaw mill called a jobber 100 works great for beams and boards. I have used an alaska mill in the past I found it worked better in conjuction with a beam machine chainsaw attachment.


----------

